# shooting triangel patterns with air rifel. NEED healp correc



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a Mendoza model 377 that I have had for about 2 years now, and for that entire time it has ben very accurate. In the beggining I had no scope, but about 11months ago I put a daisy 4x15 pellet gun scoap on it. I sighted it in at 45 yards and had 1 inch groups. One month ago it started shooting triangels about 3 inches apart.I cleande the barrel, tightened aiiscrews (even on the scoap mounts), and oiled it well. It still shoots in triangles. How do I fix this? If Its un repairabel what gun do you reccomend for squirll, birds, and rabbit that is under $100?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

your scope is most likely going... i have had 2 that didnt even sight in or when they did they usually **** the bed fast


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree if it shot 1 inch MOA then went to hell, it is probably the scope.

Try the BSA air rifle scope, or even a Simmons .22 mag scope.

:sniper:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

O yes definitly the BSA 3-7X is the best scope available...easy to sight in and good quality. Ive got one for my pumpmaster 760. It works perfect and its only 10 dollars at wallmart. And by the way 7400 i definitly agree with your screen name ive got a 45acp and it kicks the **** out of everything haha


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

HunterX,

Your rifle is a springer and must have a scope that is rated for the bi-directional recoil of a spring piston rifle. If you wanna go really cheap then try a Daisy Powerline 3-9X32mm which has excellent clarity and lets in a bunch of light. Also you might try the BSA 4X32mm which is ok but I don't know how it'll do on a springer. Both scopes will set you back around $30 or so. The scope rookie is referring to is ok but you will be amazed at the clarity and light you get in the larger bell scopes. The larger the end the more light  . After squinting through one of those BSA 3-7X20mm for 2 years my eyes were applauding to the more light giving scopes. If you're willing to dish out a bit more cash I'd go with the Tasco Varmint 2.5-10X42mm which is like $60 or so depending where you get it. Best of luck,

Regards,
Derek


----------



## NewguyinTown (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, since i havent seen your gun im not sure about this but, if its a good springer you might have a problem with the scope mount. My Winchester 1000X had BAD problems with scope till i found out that the recoil can break the mount. i bought a one piece $15 dollar mount, and its been good since.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It is definatly the scope, and by BSA I meant the 2-7x32 Air Rifle scope not the 10 dollar Wal-Mart job.


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Im probly going to buy the bsa today ans see if that works :computer:


----------

